
Mark Zuckerberg pressured a Facebook executive to conceal his support of Trump - peter_retief
https://qz.com/1459726/facebook-pressured-exec-to-conceal-support-of-trump-report/
======
aestetix
Aren't political views a protected class in California? This could turn into a
lawsuit against Facebook.

~~~
sneak
Why on Earth would California do that, if true?

~~~
SyneRyder
Nolo seems to think that's the case, they list "political activities or
affiliations" as a protected class:

 _" In addition, California state law also prohibits discrimination based on:
... marital status, sexual orientation, gender identity and gender expression,
AIDS/HIV, medical condition, political activities or affiliations, military or
veteran status, and status as a victim of domestic violence, assault, or
stalking._

[1] [https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/california-
employmen...](https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/california-employment-
discrimination-31690.html)

------
peter_retief
There is something fundamentally wrong with a society that punishes people for
their views

~~~
throwaway77790
This comment is bad in many ways. FB is a people company and seeks to employ
those who support its mission and beliefs.

Ex. If a person is publicly known to believe in eugenics and they are in a
position where the company could be adversely affected by the continued
employment of that person then it is more than in the interest to remove
association with said person.

I'd be surprised if you've never had to stop associating with people who
beliefs you did not share at all.

~~~
dmitrygr

      > I'd be surprised if you've
      > never had to stop associating
      > with people who beliefs you
      > did not share at all.
    

That really isn't how fully functional adults act. You should be perfectly
fine knowing someone who disagrees with you. In fact, that exposes you to
variety of opinions (which is good good your critical thinking abilities). Why
else talk to anyone at all, if you've just surrounded yourself with only yes
men, who just agree with you on everything?

You can disagree with someone and still be friends, enjoy a conversation, or
have other things in common. Even about politics. Even about everything.

~~~
throwaway77790
This is exactly the kind of comment I was trying to prevent with the "at all"
and your image being adversely affected by association with the other. Please
look at the comment in the whole context and not pick the parts that make it
look unreasonable.

There are always things that people disagree on, but they are not going to
adversely affect you because of their belief. I can be an omnivore and another
can choose to be vegan, but I would not disassociate only on that.

~~~
dmitrygr
I will be friends with anyone interesting. Especially if that's someone whose
opinions are the opposite of mine. That would be fascinating. Let anyone judge
me for that as they will.

Find something to stand for, and don't be afraid to be juged for it.

What is it you fear? Someone thinking that because you're friends with a Trump
voter, you're a monster somehow?

Let it be publicly known that I'm friends with Trump voters, Hillary voters,
Gary Johnson voters, and even someone who once voted for Nader.

I'm ready to be judged.

~~~
throwaway77790
If I were a public figure who wanted absolutely zero association with
something, I'd take steps to make sure I were not associated and could not be
reasonably associated with said thing. FB employs a ton of people with
widespread beliefs. Palmer happened to be a public figure whose associations
with FB could cause discord if not already.

